# wth is this



## orion (May 31, 2009)

i leave for a month come home and bam in my face is this thing and my sweetlips just swims around it like it has always been there lol


it is big red and wavy bahahhahah cant find it newhere on the net


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

looks like some epic piece of algae or maybe some type of filter feeder... it got awfully big!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

It appears to be an algea of sorts and a friend of mine had some in her tank thats looked an awfull lot like what you have. I seem to remember hers growing very good when her tank had problems as in higher levels of trates, phosphates and nutrients. I also know when she got her tank under control it stopped growing and slowly shrunk to nothing oh does it have like a single stem attached to the rock. I know she gave a friend a chunk of it that she trimmed of and he put it in his tank and his tangs when crazy over it and devoured it.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Check your Phosphates & Nitrates...What and how much are you feeding? Along with the red mass you also have a case of our old friend cyanobacteria


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

yeah wife said the cyno started a week after i left hahahahah nitrates are fine 0 as far as feeding as much as they want lol thas how i have been doin it never had a problem till after i left for work 

all my chems are inside the perameters but phos is a lil higher than normal this is prolly whats causing it i wonder what my wife has been doin for top off water i will have to aske her lol. have more than enough water movement and about 150 lbs of live rock in the main tank about 30 lbs in the sump it is a 110 . fates and fites are low maybe its my lighting i am runnin 8 t8 6500 ks and 2 t8 25000ks and a black light idk though just a shot i think its pretty maybe time to get a tang lolol

there is 1 foot attached to the live rock is havin it gonna hurt nething cause i kinda wanna keep it lol call me crazy


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

yah i mean it does look cool, however it also means that your parameters are off and you may be sacrificing the lives of fish and other inhabitants. i think that blue ring octopus look cool also but i wouldnt keep one if you paid me to.


----------

